# 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day One*










*I was dreaming about reaching 100 LumberJocks one day when I launched this website in 2005… Then, when it got going, 1,000 seemed likely but 20,000? No way! Fast forward to July 2010 and it's party time once again in our family of 20,000 LumberJocks. I'm thankful and overcome with happiness that you decided to make this online community part of your life.*

Sometimes I come across a post about 'the good old days'. Yes, 'the old days' were really good but despite our huge growth I'm sure that our core essence is still intact and it will prevail. This woodworking community is still about creating, sharing, inspiring, motivating and learning. As a result, you can admire more fantastic projects and follow more successful woodworking stories every day.

I assure you that great news and updates are coming soon and that I will always strive to preserve our unique LumberJocks spirit.

*So let's all look forward to 'the good new days'!*

Also, I decided to celebrate this day with a special LJ shirt giveaway. We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

And here is the LJ Shirt Winner for Day One: jockmike2.

*THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR MAKING LUMBERJOCKS HAPPEN !!!*


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure glad I'm a member.
Thanks Martin & keep up the good work !


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin !! I remember way back when it was less then 100 and now it is by far the largest woodworking forum anywhere .Thanks for doing such a GREAT job !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS! MARTIN.*

*Good for you jockmike2, wear it proudly.*


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing to me that a community so large can still feel so familiar and friendly. Goodonya, Martin, for doing what no one else on the intarwebs appears to be able to do. And this is just about the only web site for which I have disabled my AdBlock Plus plugin. 

You have every reason to be proud today. Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*congratulations martin !*

and well done jocks(ets) ,

this is the best ,
i'm proud to be part of this wonderful family .

way to go mike !


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look at this site several times each day, and I love it. The people are kind, the projects are great. Thanks to the whole Lumber Jocks team who keep it going! If you were all here I would give you a big manly hug…..


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest site on the web…Where's the kool aid???


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a great day and im happy to see that this site has grown so much…i think our craft is one of importance and by this high number of people who have joined, show's me that wood working is well and alive…i will always believe that wood workers are the best people on this planet..and now we have over 20,000 of them here…....here is my toast to you martin and to all of us here…lets keep it going…viva le saw dust…......grizz


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!! Congratulations on a GREAT site! Even though we are many, it is a very personal community we have here and it is so easy to navigate and find our interests. Although I am relatively new here, I have thoroughly enjoyed the people, projects and inspirations. Thank you for doing such a great job with the site!!! I love it here!

Sheila


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin on a major milestone….......... WOW, 20,000 !!!!! As has been said before: This is the greatest site on the internet and it is comprised of the best people in and all around the world!

Look forward to another 20,000 in the future !

Thanks for all you do Martin !


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin, aaaaaall the way from South Africa. I feel honored to be part of this AMAZING online community!!
PS. I don't think there are any LJ shirts in Africa. Just so you know…;^)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Martin and a great bunch of folks 
Enjoy your LJs shirt Mike wear it proudly


----------



## spitnicker (Jul 20, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been window shopping this site for a few months now and when I saw you were close to 20,000 members I figured it was time to join and push it over the top. This is a great site for insights and inspiration.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin…Thank you for your creation. One thought tho…if each of us tell 5 new people…we will soon be at *100,000*. What a great site!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin and congratulations Mike. Your #1.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think John Denver spoke for all of us when he sang : Thank God I'm a Lumberjock!


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim1963 (Feb 11, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin!!

Great site and great accomplishment.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You saw a need and met it even as it grew. This site is so friendly that I feel like everyone is my neighbor. In fact, it is so large, now, that you can pick what neighborhood in it you want to concentrate on. I live in a town of about 8,000 people, so there are almost 3 times as many people just on this site. One thing that really impresses me is that there is no eating the young here. People are so eager and willing to share their knowledge. Maybe it has something to do with the spirit of a person who enjoys working with wood. Maybe it is the spirit of the wood coming through. I think I'll go hug a tree.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin on a major milestone,Sure am glad I was told about this site, and I continue telling other about it. What a fun site to be in and great people and projects and blogs. Thanks !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great sitre Martin!! Congrats)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MARTIN, WHAT AN HONOR AND GIFT, PRIVILEGE AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY. YOU ARE RIGHT, THE SIGHT HASN'T CHANGE, WE'RE THE SAME BUNCH OF FRIENDLY FAMILY TYPES THAT HELP EACH OTHER AT THE DROP OF A HAT. FAMILY IS WHAT IT IS. I REALIZED THAT WHEN I FIRST JOINED EVERYONE WAS HELPFUL, INCLUDING YOU, I DIDN'T KNOW SQUAT ABOUT COMPUTERS AND STILL NEED HELP SOMETIMES AND YOU OR DEB HAVE NEVER, I MEAN NEVER BEEN TOO BUSY NOT TO HELP. THIS IS REALLY EMOTIONAL FOR ME TO WRITE, I GUESS BECAUSE I'VE BEEN WITH THIS SITE SO LONG AND HAVE MADE SO MANY WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL FRIENDS. GOD BLESS YOU ALL, I WISH I HAD SOMETHING REALLY PROFOUND TO SAY, BUT I DON'T. EXCEPT THANK YOU MARTIN FOR CREATING THIS BEAUTIFUL, VIRTUAL WORLD, WE ALL ENJOY SO VERY MUCH. MIKE


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin AND to all the other guys who have gone by the rules and kept this the (mostly) well mannered International, woodworking it has grown to be. Martin Deserves a lot of credit for all the work, effort or whatever he has put into it; and to all the members who deserve some of the credit who have cared enough to keep it from exploding with growing pains.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! congratulations LJ, Everyone, and Martin!

touche Rockler for jumpin in


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pull out the box of tissues!! 
I was beaming from ear to ear as I saw the 20,000 reached - -and then to see that it was JockMike to receive the first LJ t-shirt in honour of this special day - oh tissue time!! How wonderful.

Congrats to Martin, to all the LumberJocks, and to our friend, JockMike


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job and a fantastic accomplishment on your part. Is the newest goal 30,000 ? It will get there…i'm sure…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C o g r a t u l a t i o n s !!

http://lumberjocks.com/members/by/date


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, *Martin* !

Yet another fine example of good old fashioned American ingenuity, creativity, and entrepreneurship … from … the Slovak Republic ;-)

Incidentally, are ALL of my many personalities counted in the 20,000 number ?

Just curious ;-)


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I think you may have hit on something here Martin 

Thanks! an Congratulations!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Couldn't have happened to a nicer site. I am pleased for everyone who has made this a success. Happy milestone to all.
Jack*


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin…that's quite an achievement! Right from the start I was blown away by the number of people who took the time to welcome me to LJ's. LJ's is a nice community with good traffic even when others seem seasonally slow. Keep it up!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Martin for a wonderful site. It is a daily part of my life as it is for many.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin you are one big achiever, congratulations & heartfelt thanks for your continuous effort, efficiency & forward thinking. 
A job well done that is a credit to you & all the Jocks who contribute to the site. That is what keeps it alive.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just feels right to be a part of LJ. My dad always told me to do the right thing. So here I am. Congraulations and continued growth.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin and to all members for making it that far we are growing everyday.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO COOL!!!!!!!!!

It's been a great addition to my life, a real difference. No where else could I share, what I do, with so many.

Congratulations to you and your vision. What a benefit to many, my thanks for sure…...........


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a unique site here, Martin. So glad to be a part of it. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin! When you get an idea like this, you get a winner every time. Thank you for putting Lumberjocks together for us to enjoy and make new friends all over the world. Rand


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! This really a great place! I'm glad I joined up. Congrats, Martin!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Martin and everyone. Proud to be a member.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin.
Randomly keep these sizes in mind.
"XXL." 
lol


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am honored to be 1/20,000th of the membership of this site! How about a guessing pool for when we hit 30,000? Might be fun…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Martin!!
And Thank You to Everybody for making LJ's what it is!! 
I don't know about 30K, Steve, but we could hit 25K by the end of this year!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin!


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome milestone!! Glad to be a very small part of it!

Cheers!!!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable! and thanks -SST


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin, and thanks from bringing us all together. Even though I was reminded I had an anniversary coming up, I forgot how long ago I joined this party… 4 YEARS TODAY. Already a whopping 56 Woodworkers strong! In those very early days, long before LJ's reached that critical mass to be noticed and start attracting all sorts of attention. some of us blogging out on our own - to a seeming audience of none - were actually invited here. The blogs have waxing and waning attention over time, but LJs thrives. From the very quiet days some of us still talk about, SO much progress since. SO many new faces, SO much of the same happy creative vibe.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ďakujem vám , Martin . 
Ste naozaj niekto špeciálna Dúfam , 
že to dobre s vami, a vašich blízkych !


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Martin and all of us for getting the word out


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin, best site ever!

Patron, I like your style, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin on the growing membership. I joined when the membership was in the 17K mark and I am astonished at how fast it has grown but then again I shouldn't be surprised cause this is such a wonderful place and dare I say better than the Land of Oz? Oh Yes, just click 3 times and your'e on the next project or blog. There is no wicked witch in LJ or at least I haven't met one yet! Thanks for making this place, it rocks like no other.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOO HOO!!! I knew it wouldn't be too long. I joined around the 9k mark, and that was only a little over a year ago! This place has more than doubled since I got here. Amazing progress. I've been spreading the word at work, amongst friends, in blogs, and even at a woodworking show I went to 

Congratulations, Martin, and thanks again for all you've done for us.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin,
I remember getting your email invite to join your new site like it was yesterday. I looked to see if I still had it, but sadly it doesn't look like I do. I didn't even hesitate to join the first time I visited. I was blown away with the wonderful talent that was here before me, and I've been blown away with the amazing talent that has followed.

Granted I haven't been on here as long as Scottb (he beat me by a day!) but I have enjoyed every single day of my membership! Thank you so very much for this wonderful site to let us all share in our common interest!

From LumberJock #58, I thank you and congratulate you!
Darryl


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin, Job well done.

Happy woodworking everybody.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congradulations, and thanks for building such a great site!!!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS MARTIN* *AND A VERY BIG THANK YOU*


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin: It's kinda strange that when you think it will be small ar fail. IT TURNS OUT BIG!!! Thanks for the site. I really love it here.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet Martin. Thank you for all of this!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for a wonderful place to share.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a wonderful place to learn and share. Thanks, Martin.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go!


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking up this awesome place for people like me to come and dream of what is possible and to get help accomplishing it! Not only can I dream about it but I can look at it in the work of others! You deserve something special in your life…


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy to count myself among the many members of LumberJocks.
I especially admire the obvious mastery of the webmaster's art on display everyday on this site.

And congratulations, too, to all you who have made this forum such an informative and friendly place.

Don


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest site on the web.Congratulations


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felicitatoin Martin pour tous ton beau travaille.
Alons tous pour 25,000 membres.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Happy accomplishment. Well done LJers, thanks for the site Martin.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie. I have a small home shop and am also part owner of an architectural moulding business.

I've been browsing a good many of the blog entries here and it certainly looks like an interesting place for woodworkers to gather.

Congratulations on the success of Lumberjocks.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huzzah! 3 Cheers for Martin and the awesome work he puts into maintaining this site.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all nice posts, my friends! You really made my day. This feeling just can't be described by simple words


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool…i can say that the change for me has the inability to keep up…but I still love this place…and as a "longer" member I think the spirit has of positivity has remained…its a great place!

Dont worry about my 20,000 t-shirt…i am still waiting for my 1,000….you never sent it…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm relatively new here but I'd like to congratulate you Martin on the best site I've ever been a member of.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I'd better get busy typing! I love it here, but I've been busy in the basement woodshop making sawdust!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Martin, i don't even think there were half that many members when i first joined. with all this knowledge at hand we could be dangerous.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Martin - now how about that groups functionality…


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation Martin. I'm glad to be a member of the 20,000 milestone. I don't say much but read every day.
Someone has to be a reader!


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I certainly glad I found this site,,,,great place with nice folks that are very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Edward83 (Jun 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find I spend more time on this site than any other, congrats this site rules


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martin & here's looking forward to 100,000.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember these days. Grumpy was looking forward to 100,000.


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This site realy changed my perspective, my view on woodworking and, I dare to say, my way of life. Thank you for LJ shirt sharing even if I don't get it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done as always Martin


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Two*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Two) is: SnowyRiver*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This 20,000 member milestone is quite a feat Martin. Congrats on your accomplishment!

Mark


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having fun waiting to see who is being recognized in the celebration! 
Congrats SnowyRiver


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be fun.. I'm beginning to save some bucks for those last days.. I get too excited sometimes lol

Hey Mark, thanks for congrats. I still hope you will get more active @LJ again.. you just cannot be replaced


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy days !

and debbie ,

thank you too for all you do ,
without you and the silent staff ,

we would all be stumbling around here ,

maybe even more than we already do (LOL) !


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin, 20,000 members! What a great accomplishment, but that's because it's such a great site. Thanks for all the hard work. This truly is the best woodworking site.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw, thanks Patron


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Snowyriver, again thanks Martin and Deb. You two are the best in my book. Well there is Dick Cain, Karson, Mark DeCou, Patron David, well I could go on but it would take a few days to get to 20,000 and how many more now?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome idea for how to pick winners! I like it. 

Congrats! This is exciting! I can hardly believe there's 20,000 members - and yet I also feel amazed it is so small.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you too jockmike2. This site has been really fun. Thanks to everyone for a great time and a special thanks to Martin, Ms Debbie, and anyone else that runs the site.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now I'll have to post like mad to get my activity rate up….!!!

Congrats again Martin and the whole team.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea, Martin!
Ellen


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20,000 is one big group of woodworkers! Thanks Martin!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! and I remember being in the top five most active my first year, and even having a most viewed projects for several days.

Congrats Jock Mike2 - one of "first wave" of Jocks. Good to see Mark still popping in too!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As quickly as this site is growing it could be that at the end of the 20 days you'll need to work quickly to plan your celebration for 25,000!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy crazy…congrats!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Three*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Three) is: Kent Shepherd*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is great , martin .
the winners can all cater the party ,
they will have the proper attire ,

the rest of us ,

can just snag drinks and tasties ,

as they pass by !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,,, do they look good!
Now if they only had a CAMO hat to go with the shirt!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice of you to do this martin. your site is one of the highlights in my day. seeing others creativity and generosity is wonderful. thank you!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Wayne and Mike and to a larger membership .The more we grow the more experts we have.
to help each other.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they should all do a group photo at the end of the celebrations.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the latest t-shirt recipient

and Martin-you are the best!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Kent another great winner. Deservidly so. Thanks Martin and Deb. You are great great great great People. HIP HIP Hooray!!!!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I don't think I've ever won anything before. Bring food, the party is in Lubbock Texas next.

Martin, We all thank you for this wonderful site.
Now I can't wait to see 30,000!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think of it* kent* ,

congratulations .

we may be winning LJ depends then (LOL) !


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David, I certainly hope it doesn't take that long for 30,000
(Surely we're not close to that stage yet)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like they taught us in the boy scouts ,

" be prepared " !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations for the winners! I just wait my chance on the 50000 members, tha could be about 5 years hence….


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20,000. That is a clear sign of a great woodworking website, and it is only going to get better.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s Kent
now you can be propper dressed both for a party
and in your shop
your costummers will see you are serius now…......LOL

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kent,

If that Tshirt comes with a pocket on it, you don't need it…..I'll take it to carry my smokes in…..
You can just send it to me…. just make sure it's big enough…. I wear a 2X, or maybe a 3X…..lol lol
In all honesty though, bud, congrats on the big score…. wear it proudly…. you lucky dog, you….. lol.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Kent.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Kent, you are are an important spoke in an ever growing wheel.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"they should all do a group photo at the end of the celebrations." - yeah, that would be cool!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just now seen this…. Very cool Martin. Congrats Kent!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Three*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS KENT!!!!!*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Four*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Four) is: Todd Thomas*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thumbs up!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A big Congrats Todd. You too are one that make's this a special place. Again what a great celebration Martin. This is so cool.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats you lucky guys…of coarse im hoping i win one too…its exciting …great to see the site grow and see that there are a lot of wood workers in our world…i wonder if we were able to line up all of the things weve made , how many times would it go around the globe…lol…..


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Todd! and it's a Friday … happy hour coming soon.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners so far. And let's not forget Martin who created this wonderful site we all like to use.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot…very cool…congrats to all…

So--Martin--20,000 Jocks means 20 days of celebration and t-shirts???


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS TODD!!!*


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Todd!

Congratulations


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'd better get posting! Jockmike, you deserve on after having all of those woodworking scoundrels invade your place!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Four*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Todd


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Five*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Five) is: Betsy*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaw! good one. Another thumbs up.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya whooooooo for betsy….another good jock…...maybe go with 12 winners …then lumber jocks could have its own dirty dozen….lol…......with martin as the leader of the pack ..of coarse….


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS BETSY!!*

*Wear it proudly!*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Betsy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way to go *betsy *,
are you in the band too ?
what instrument do you play ?

or are you on the catering 
at this party (LOL) ?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Betsy! Way to go. Congrats. Ain't This a lot of fun? Thanks Martin!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congraats Betsy and all the winners


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW = I just checked my e-mail randomly today and I got this wonderful message that I won a LJ tee shirt. I haven't been around much lately, but getting back in the shop a little at a time. I'll wear this proudly!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Betsy!!!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Five*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Betsy


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Six*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Six) is: woodworm*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thumbs up, again!! 
Congrats 
This is so exciting.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more well dressed LJ. Congrats. What we need now is a Maid to clean our shops so we can be well dressed and have a shop to match. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Woodworm


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Betsy and Woodworm, hey maybe we're related!! Super Super Super!!! Wonderful and Great job Martin.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright !!! Congrats to all of the winners so far !!! : )


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations woodworm - wear it in good health and don't spill any stain on it!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners so far. This is great!!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners so far and of course a big congratulations to Martin!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Marsol. Congratulations on the T-shirt win. Your Buddy Rand


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS WOODWORM!!!*


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Six*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Seven*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Seven) is: TomFran*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS TOM!!!!*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats tom..the fun continues..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom enjoy your shirt.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

wow, already 7th day, time flies!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Everyone Who won


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY TOM! WOOOT!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When and where are we taking pictures?

Congratulations Tom


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh! Let's see some of those handsome LJ's in their new T's!

Gee, I could sure use one. My current ones are getting pretty holey, and I'm not talking about being religious!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom it couldn't have happened to a better jock. It made my day. And it just keeps growing…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Eight*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Eight) is: SCOTSMAN*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATION SCOTSMAN







*

You deserve this prize.

Wear it proudly.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Alistair. Couldn't happen to a nicer LJ.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well deserved, couldn't have come at a better time!

Enjoy and wear it proudly !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alistair, wear it proudly and in good health!! You are what makes this site so great, along with Martin and Deb of course. By the way I JUST RECEIVED MY BRAND NEW LUMBERJOCKS COMMEMORATIVE T SHIRT AND I'M
JUST SITTIN ON TOP OF THE WORLD. I'LL GET A PIC AS SOON AS I CAN AND POST IT. MANY THANKS AGAIN MARTIN AND DEB AND EVERYONE ON THE SITE THAT MAKE IT WHAT IT STILL IS FROM THE DAY I JOINED.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaw 
Congrats.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Alistair enjoy ,could'nt happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work, Alistair… how'd you pull that one off!!!
;-)
Ellen


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alistair


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super for Alistair!!! Hope this eases the recovery!

Lew


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A crisp salute and a clink of our glasses to a highly regarded LJ.

Best, 
Peter


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, it should go well with your kilt I think


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, best choice ever…


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHH SO CLOSE!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT, way to go Alistair !
Congratulations indeed : )

Lisa


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go get em alistair


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alistair! You do have a brown plaid kilt for this T-shirt? Right? Best wishes Buddy. Rand


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations alistair ,

wear it with all our prayers 
to your speedy recovery .

you deserve it !

thanks martin and debbie ,
we are all here because of you !


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep looking for my name but so for its not there!!!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Alistair. You are one of those that make this site as awesome as it is. Wear it proudly and in good health Sir!

David


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, Alistair!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up Alistair and send us a picture after you ware the LJ T-shirt.

Sharad


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome….great selection…Bravo!! Congrats Alistair. I'll second Sharad and ask you to post a pic with your new shirt.

And most of all congrats to Martin and LJ's for reaching this excellent achievement….


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alistair. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy

We all enjoy your presence here


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Nine*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Nine) is: TopamaxSurvivor*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright Topomax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob
Congrats enjoy and wear it with pride.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Topomax.

Sharad


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Topamax Survivor, whatever that means, you deserve it. You have made the site very interesting and thoughtful with you intelligent insights and funny quips, not to mention the great projects you've posted, you too have made this site what it still is from day one. Happy 20,000 and thanks Martin and Deb.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Enjoy the new clothes!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bob…another shirt bits the dust…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Bob. I am sure you will enjoy the shirt.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another thumbs up!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Topamax!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go dude. Wear it proud.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Topomax make sure to take a large one lol lol


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Lucky !!
I know you will wear it with pride,
Congratulations : )


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayyyyyy!!!! Topmax is always around with a good word!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all. Wear your shirts with pride boys & girls.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Topamax, your deserve it and I think you got just right TOP A MAX size T-SHIRT… LOL


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Topamax! Wear it with pride, and I want pictures!! ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bob ,

now you have something to wear with your cool shades , lol .


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great Topamax. Not just a survivor, but a winner, too!! Congrats!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation, you deserve it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments and encouragement guys & gals. Thank you too Martin, hope you put my name back in the hat!! )


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Topa.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you,
Now you will be able to show off your new shirt on your *avatar*


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Now like my wife tells me with new T's "no paint on it for a year" ;-)


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will be so cute in the new shirt

Congratulations


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS OLD TOP!*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Ten*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Ten) is: PurpLev*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your prizes and Thanks for all you wisdom and knowledge that you have shared with us. But how do find time to make any saw dust when your spending all your time typing. LOL Thanks again!!!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Purple Heart takes the prize! This has been truly a top ten.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s to all of you
everyone of you deserved the prize
thank´s for being some of those who has made L J what it is today

Dennis


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! congrats, Sharon… definitely well deserved!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats to Purp, I always find your posts interesting and informative. A very well deserved win. All the winners are great contributors…and have helped make this site a great source of inspiration and information. Well done.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Purp, Topamax, and everyone else! You guys deserve it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats… oh wait - it's ME… lol

Thanks Martin!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your win.

Sharad


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Sharon, you are most deserving!
Ellen


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,
you guys sure are lucky,
but then again… you contribute a lot to the site.
Thanks to all ten most active LJ's for your dedication,
and Congrats to PurpLev : )

Lisa


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three cheers for purplev! This prize is well-deserved because you add a lot of very good info to LJ members.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a great celebration so far. It's a tribute to the activity of each of these 10 LJs that there is not an unfamiliar name among them. If you've been a member (or lurked for a while) you know them and heir contributions to what makes this site great. Martin, you are a genius for coming up with the site and for this method of awarding the t-shirts.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way To Go, Sharon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Sharon enjoy ,I know you will were it with pride.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonderful, wonderful!! 
Congrats 

it's been fun waiting to see who gets the first 10 shirts … Very exciting.

And now-the next ten. Who will it be… who will it be.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharon-Glad to see you joined the ranks of the "elite" LOL

Congratulations, you deserve it. Your contibution here is appreciated


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all ten winners enjoy and make sure to wear your shirt in style.
Ten great shirts and ten great LJ members.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very pleased to be a winner.Whoopee Alistair


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all ten winners. You are such great folks and very deserving.
Bill


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations folks! Now we need to see these T-shirts in action in their new homes!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, Mark.. let's see the shirts in action!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you climbing into the winner's circle


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Sharon, and everyone else, Martin you will always be "THE MAN".


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin, How can I show off the shirt?

"It's in the mail"


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Ten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners !!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Eleven*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Eleven) is: ejv*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ejv..


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats wear it well….........


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way-to-go, ejv!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the give-a-way!! That being said, I have to say, it just doesn't seem right that a1Jim didn't get one of the first ten. Not only is he a really nice guy, but he comments on just about everything posted and he has posted more than anyone else on the site. Maybe you could do a special one just for him. I sure a lot of other's would agree.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS! ejv*


----------



## ejv (Apr 25, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lumberjocks!! And a big thanks to all of the members for all of your comments and input on posted projects these past couple of years. This is truly an exceptional community.


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Eleven*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Twelve*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Twelve) is: MICHAEL CAMPASANO*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your win.

Sharad


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your winning.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Going, Mike!!!!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on here a long time.
I think Martin has done an absolutely outstanding job in creating this website.
But I just checked - he doesn't have even one project.
I think we ought to gang up on him.

Lee


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twelve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just notified that I am winner # 12. I am estatic, Thank you.

Mike


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Thirteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Thirteen) is: daiku1*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Thirteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way-to-go, daiku1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daiku1 (Dec 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Thirteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!, I have never won anything! Thanks a lot. I will wear it proudly!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Fourteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Fourteen) is: Teri*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Teri!


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I can't wait to wear it 

Congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Teri, hope to see your projects soon.


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Teri!


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now i'm getting worried as my name has not came up yet!!!
Maybe when the nest 20,000 hit.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations a nice LJ t-shirt for a nice person.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Terri! Hmmm…getting close to the last few winners, so far all have been great selections (I don't think any LJ's would be a bad selection). I think we need to see some pics of all the winners in their new shirts….Thanks Martin again for such a wonderful gesture…and for providing us with such a great avenue for sharing ideas and inspiration.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all the winners


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teri, Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fourteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose Martin will bring us all to his place for the picture )


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Fifteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Fifteen) is: Eric*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Eric!! Looking forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky Eric wear it well.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way-to go Eric!!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations Eric!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Eric!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all of the winners.
And a big thanks to Martin… for everything.


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Mr. Erik, I wish you will cross this mile stone very early


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Fifteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your win. Hope you will start posting your projects.

Sharad


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Sixteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Sixteen) is: tedth66*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Sixteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the big win tedth66!! Nice to see the left caost well represented in the winner's circle.) Hope to see your projects in the near future.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Sixteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners. you all deserve it for making this site what it is. Thanks Martin and Deb.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Seventeen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Seventeen) is: dan mosheim*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Sixteen: tedth66
Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Seventeen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Seventeen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dan, It is a pleasure having you in the winner's circle ;-))


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Eighteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Eighteen) is: Dennis Fletcher*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Seventeen: dan mosheim
Day Sixteen: tedth66
Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eighteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, congrats Dennis!!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Eighteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had been wondering if I could even have a chance of winning, this is so cool!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Eighteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Great to have you join the winner's circle )


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Nineteen*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Nineteen) is: taidsturning*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Eighteen: Dennis Fletcher
Day Seventeen: dan mosheim
Day Sixteen: tedth66
Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nineteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! nice turning by the way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Nineteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats taidsturning!! Welcome to the winner's circle.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Nineteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today is the final day…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Nineteen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone I still think it's a wonderful honor to be chosen to represent the 20,000th membership anniversary Celebration. Thanks again Martin I know you're tired of hearing it but you have created this masterpiece. You deserve a lot of credit for it. GB mike


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Day Twenty*










We're continuing our special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

*LumberJocks Shirt Winner for today (Day Twenty) is: bigwoodturner*

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from previous days:


Day Nineteen: taidsturning
Day Eighteen: Dennis Fletcher
Day Seventeen: dan mosheim
Day Sixteen: tedth66
Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

CONGRATS!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners, and all Lumberjocks as well.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation bigwoodturner and to all 20 winners.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s to every one of the winners

Dennis


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners, we're pretty special to be a part of this celebration, we should all be very proud. Thanks again Martin and Deb.


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Day Twenty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurray, I got my Tee Shirt last week and it is awesome. I will wear it with pride, Thank you.BTW I will be on vacation unti the end of August, I will try to check in occassionally.

Mike


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Wrap Up*










It's time to wrap up our very special 20,000 LumberJocks Celebration Giveaway. Here's a brief description of this Giveaway from the original post: We will have one new LJ shirt owner every day for the next 20 days. First ten will be randomly selected from 100 most active members while next 10 will be randomly selected from the remaining 20,000 members.

Here's a list of proud LJ Shirt owners from the twenty days:


Day Twenty: bigwoodturner
Day Nineteen: taidsturning
Day Eighteen: Dennis Fletcher
Day Seventeen: dan mosheim
Day Sixteen: tedth66
Day Fifteen: Eric
Day Fourteen: Teri
Day Thirteen: daiku1
Day Twelve: MICHAEL CAMPASANO
Day Eleven: ejv
Day Ten: PurpLev
Day Nine: TopamaxSurvivor
Day Eight: SCOTSMAN
Day Seven: TomFran
Day Six: woodworm
Day Five: Betsy
Day Four: Todd Thomas
Day Three: Kent Shepherd
Day Two: SnowyRiver
Day One: jockmike2

*If any of you feel like sharing a photo of you proudly wearing your new "LJ shirt" feel free to do it in the comments below. I'm sure everybody will appreciate it *

Congratulations again!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners enjoy.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all !!!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone! I have to get me one of those!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to every one who won a t shirt.. ( I'm gealous).........................Schloemoe


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners! 
Bill


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Thanks again Martin. I already posted myself in my new shirt, I'm not vain enough to do it again, I ain't that pretty.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Martin it has been fun!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Congratulations to all of you T-shirt winners.

Oh! come on Mike, show us your stuff.*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, Martin- Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin. I'll get a photo up as soon as I can.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to Martin for a great site.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Wrap Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think we all should autograph the t shirts


----------

